

Thought you had seen enough scroll-based animation? Think again - katiemthom
https://www.thumbtack.com/engineering/angular-scrollery/

======
matthijs_
I like these scrolling animations on my desktop, but it's too bad they don't
work well on touchscreens.

------
tytytytyty
Idiots use click bait headlines on HN, you won't believe what they did they
did next!

------
AjithAntony
Does Chrome on Mac have smooth scrolling? Chrome on Windows does not. I assume
the scrolling animation designs are only popular becuase it looks pretty on
the macs that the designers are using to create them.

